# Order..processing?



## Niko4288 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi All,

I am new to Ironmag. Recently put an order in for a research pep... letro. The order was placed on the 29th.  Ive been checking from time to time to see if my order has shipped, but it still says it is processing. Does anyone have any experience/feedback as to how long it took until your order was done being processed and actually shipped?

Thanks in advance for any replies!

-NIKO


----------



## Niko4288 (Jul 1, 2015)

Also...Just wanted to point out that this was through IronMag Research...   Thanks.


----------

